# Does this Child's Penny Farthing look like the real deal or a reproduction?



## jbike (Jul 13, 2011)

Hi,

This bike is up for sale for three hundred & I am thinking of buying it.  I want to know if it's a real one from the 1890's?  What details should I look for to help me identify whether it's an old one or not?  I was told the wheels are made of wood & wrapped around with metal.  It was handed down from his great grandfather.  Also if it is, is that a good price to pay?  Sorry but the guy selling it wont send me a bigger pic. 






Thanks everyone,
Jay


----------



## DonChristie (Jul 13, 2011)

Hardware is a give away. If old, expect to see square heads as opposed to Hex. Also, wear and patina. Seems a little pricey to me!


----------



## JOEL (Jul 13, 2011)

This is a modern decarative piece, neither an antique or a bicycle.


----------



## pelletman (Jul 15, 2011)

Joel is correct.  Unless you want a decoration, stay away from it.


----------



## The Doctor (Jul 15, 2011)

A old mexican once told me Son, it says " Hecho En China " for a reason --- Doc


----------



## videoranger (Jul 15, 2011)

The things that scream decorator junk even in a rather poor photo are the frame construction and handle bars. A vintage bike would have a very well crafted frame even on a child's bike. The bars would not look like a bent piece of bar stock. The fact that the seller would not supply detailed photos would indicate they are trying to scam someone. Your best instinct was to post here and gain more back round knowledge. My advice is to set your sights for the bike you desire and be patient while you gain more detailed knowledge. Bike shows and swaps may be a good place to look, although the vendors and pickers are having a harder time finding good items to sell. The internet is a great place to do your home work and maybe find some good leads in a bike search, but when in doubt seek out trusted advice from honest collectors.


----------



## pelletman (Jul 16, 2011)

It wasn't handed down from his great grandfather either.


----------



## Pennyfarthing (Jul 17, 2011)

I have an 1887 Gormuley and Jeffries child's High Wheel - it is just like an adult one - fine engineering, ball bearings in the 
front wheel, tight steel spokes - butted at both the hub and the rim - beautiful double lever brake system ...
The real bikes are ones which scream "Quality Made by true Craftsmen" in either USA or England ...
They have leather saddles on nice springs. 
They do not sell for $ 300 .... multiply that by 10 to 15 for an un-restored one. Add a few grand for a restored on (well restored ..
carefully by a loving pro).


----------



## pelletman (Jul 17, 2011)

True, the childs bikes by the majors were fairly high quality.  There were some cheaper ones made but they were never anything like the one that started this thread


----------

